# URGENT DEsperate Blue lint issue sublimation



## topclass (Oct 26, 2008)

I need help guys. I just got a job for sublimation shirts first time on apparel and now i am getting these lint issues. I tried a lint brush and I believe i did a good job but its pretty bad so either it didnt do anything or that wasnt the issue. Its not even where i am sublimating either to say maybe inks moving some how. I even tried two different garments type and still had it. Is it my settings? My press? Process? My teflon? I have to get this done asap or i am screwed with client and it is a big order.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There's a glitch in the server and pictures are not coming through.

Is there blue in your design?

Going to take a blind stab at it and suggest you try increasing pressure. It could be ink/gas seepage if you're pressure is too light.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

The lint could have been on the paper or if you are covering it with Teflon or butcher paper. With shirts everything needs to be super clean and if you have carpeting in the room it's pretty much a lost cause in my experience.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Do not use Teflon for sublimation!
Use normal cheap printer paper, and trow it away after the first use.


----------



## geordiDi (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi, did you ever resolve this problem?


----------



## Kevb (Apr 29, 2014)

It is usually caused by dust. Lint roll the shirt, and make sure there's no dust on your print, cover paper, press, work area, etc.


----------

